# iodine for graves question?



## 1goal (Apr 9, 2013)

iv stated in another post that i have a goiter and just started to feel it my question is is iodine good or not you do need it its essential and i read at ithyroid.com that your thyroid enlarges when its trying to rush more blood in when to get the required iodine iv been trying to stay away and eating broccoli to help block iodine uptake im from michigan and read areas in the midwest the soil is depleted in iodine and you can get graves from lack of iodine and also too much, but noticed around the time i first started getting palitations i was trying to eat heathy and eating sardines,tuna,salmon few times a week but who knows it might of been before that any answers on this crazy question would be very helpful


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

1goal said:


> iv stated in another post that i have a goiter and just started to feel it my question is is iodine good or not you do need it its essential and i read at ithyroid.com that your thyroid enlarges when its trying to rush more blood in when to get the required iodine iv been trying to stay away and eating broccoli to help block iodine uptake im from michigan and read areas in the midwest the soil is depleted in iodine and you can get graves from lack of iodine and also too much, but noticed around the time i first started getting palitations i was trying to eat heathy and eating sardines,tuna,salmon few times a week but who knows it might of been before that any answers on this crazy question would be very helpful


Iodine could push you over the edge; it is contraindicated for your condition.

Yes; the mid-west is known as the goiter belt.


----------

